# Cutting bodyfat down.



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

im currency on a dbol and test e cycle and bodyfat is around 15 to 20 max. its just i have fat at the bottom of my abs and makes it look like i have a bit of a belly. so to reduce the bodyfat is it best to do it while on the cycle or after? if i do it on cycle im thinking of chucking in some clen to speed it up.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

First off... What's your overall goal and how long you staying on cycle?? Your taking bulkers, which coupled with a high calorie diet you will gain body fat. It's inevitable. You should keep going with your bulk and don't worry about a bit of excess body weight mate. Use it as fuel for heavy sessions.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah cool just though it might be easier to lose some while on the test. I was gonna ur it for 10 weeks but might run it longer.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

While gaining mass you automatically decrease in bodyfat anyway. Keep your diet clean and you should be fine.

Suprised you can see any abs if your close to 20%. Best to loose BF while on cycle. Clen doesn't do wonders.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You will loose less muscle if you cut while on cycle mate.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

cas said:


> You will loose less muscle if you cut while on cycle mate.


Yes stay on cycle but change your course from bulking to cutting. Then start dieting down


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> Yes stay on cycle but change your course from bulking to cutting. Then start dieting down


eh!!!

He can easily cut on test e and Dbol.

For the last 6 wks I would drop the Dbol and use winny and reduce cals imo


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah you can but I can't see the point. In using bulking things to cut. Not saying you can't but really don't see the point through personal experience


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Try IF mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

W1NNY said:


> Yeah you can but I can't see the point. In using bulking things to cut. Not saying you can't but really don't see the point through personal experience


What makes it a 'bulking thing'?

Diet dictates whether you cut or bulk - not meds. My last 'diet' was test, deca & dbol.. Seemed to work for me 

For some reason people have this mentality that deca & dbol are only for bulking and tren & mast etc are only for cutting.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

I think your missing my point here pal... These "meds" are very water retaining and are (generally) for bulking. And this guy had stated that he is bulking that's that's his main focus on this cycle. So a bit of fat/water gain I wouldn't worry about till he wants to fully cut then clean diet up and if he wants that extra kick change meds.

I'm not naive at all and know what can and can't be done with a diet as I do compete and have been successful. I was just stating my opinion. No need to make things too complicated and just bulk or cut. No in between is needed


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Finish your bulk mate, cruise for 4 weeks then cut 4 6weeks or so, saves pct ect...

Wouldn't advise changing to a cut right now though.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> While gaining mass you automatically decrease in bodyfat anyway. Keep your diet clean and you should be fine.
> 
> Suprised you can see any abs if your close to 20%. Best to loose BF while on cycle. Clen doesn't do wonders.


to be honest i think im about 13 -15% to be honest. can see upper abs just lower it where fat is going.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

W1NNY said:


> I think your missing my point here pal... These "meds" are very water retaining and are (generally) for bulking. And this guy had stated that he is bulking that's that's his main focus on this cycle. So a bit of fat/water gain I wouldn't worry about till he wants to fully cut then clean diet up and if he wants that extra kick change meds.
> 
> I'm not naive at all and know what can and can't be done with a diet as I do compete and have been successful. I was just stating my opinion. No need to make things too complicated and just bulk or cut. No in between is needed


So you'd change meds around 1/2 way through a cycle because of some water retention?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

i look like between the 15 and 20 guy on here, but my lower abs are starting to get a healthy covering.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ah24 said:


> So you'd change meds around 1/2 way through a cycle because of some water retention?


That's what I did when dieting last year yes. Worked a treat coupled with keeping strict diet. Just adds that extra edge to your physique


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

also thinking about it, i will have more water retention while test is kicking it wont it? cause dont think its kicking in yet.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

killah said:


> also thinking about it, i will have more water retention while test is kicking it wont it? cause dont think its kicking in yet.


Sorry mate... How far into course are you?? And if you are like the 15% guy then you don't need to worrying at all about a little excess weight. If your eating regular enough and training hard you will not put that much excess on mate!!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah think I'm just over thinking it really. While I'm on might as well go all out and cut in another cycle.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

killah said:


> Yeah think I'm just over thinking it really. While I'm on might as well go all out and cut in another cycle.


Exactly my point mate  you can cut while on higher tests but you will not get the full potential that you can than if you use hardeners!! Just go all out bulk mate get the full use out of everything then when it comes to it strict diet and use your gear to assist on the cut. Worked wanders for me


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

What's u using on ur cut?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

killah said:


> What's u using on ur cut?


My lady cutting cycle I started on 100mg test prop eod, 50mg anavar ed and ghrp 2. 4 weeks in I brought in clenbuterol then the last 6 weeks added winstrol jabs at 50mg eod.

If you look at my profile pic the results are there mate. And the diet I used in this section aswell called "COMP DIET"


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Last*


----------

